# Earthborn Holistic - Which formula?



## fortam (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi everyone,
Just wondering: of the Earthborn Holistic formulas,
would the 
Puppy Vantage, Ocean Fusion, Coastal Catch or Meadow Feast 
be more suitable for a GSD puppy at 4months? (Notably the calc/phos ratios)

Thanks


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

fortam said:


> Hi everyone,
> Just wondering: of the Earthborn Holistic formulas,
> would the
> Puppy Vantage, Ocean Fusion, Coastal Catch or Meadow Feast
> ...


Have you answered your question? I can't answer only guess Puppy Vantage. 
I ask because it is one of two kibbles I'm considering in transitioning my 9 week old puppy to in a couple weeks (currently feeding RC med puppy per the breeder).


----------



## fortam (Aug 20, 2015)

ausdland said:


> Have you answered your question? I can't answer only guess Puppy Vantage.
> I ask because it is one of two kibbles I'm considering in transitioning my 9 week old puppy to in a couple weeks (currently feeding RC med puppy per the breeder).


Hey! Well I ended up deciding my self that the Meadow feast formula was the best for a pup, due to its better calc/phos ratio and protein %, as well as it being an "all life stages" food  which is usually recommended for large breed puppies!


----------

